
Apple ends its annual music festival after 10 years - stephenc_c_
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/04/apple-ends-annual-music-festival/
======
nier
Imagine telling someone from 1978 that there will be something called the
Apple Music Festival in London and that it will have little to do with Apple
Corps.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps)

